

Light stopped completely for a minute inside a crystal - __teoREtik__
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/162289-light-stopped-completely-for-a-minute-inside-a-crystal-the-basis-of-quantum-memory

======
ColinWright
Significant discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6101970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6101970)

Submissions of other sources for this story here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6109277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6109277)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6111786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6111786)

